
Show HN: gotests – Generate table driven tests in Go - cweill
https://github.com/cweill/gotests
======
cweill
Hey all,

I've been working on gotests for the past couple months outside of work. My
team at Google works in Go, and has gotten a lot of utility out of this
tool/plugin. It generates tests that follow Google's own Go style guide, so I
thought I'd share it with the world.

It also has a plugin for EMacs and Sublime Text.

------
chrisdinn
This my personal go-to project for testing in Go, popular with the rest of my
team as well. Even when I'm not using the plugin directly I read the test
files themselves as a guide to "correct" testing syntax. Highly recommended.

